# formats .ctt et .dcr sur mac?



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2001)

Salut à tous: Peut on lire les formats .ctt et .dcr (fichier photo) sur mac? Impossible de trouver un traducteur approprié (graphique converter ne connait pas...), j'ai essayé chez un pote avec photoshop 5.5: idem... Mais quels sont donc ces étranges formats (fournis sur un cdrom mac)?

Merci à vous...


----------



## JediMac (29 Juin 2001)

Ca ne serait pas des fichiers pour des logiciels Corel ça ?
Tu peux les lire avec quoi sur pc ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2001)

Je n'ai pas essayé de les lire sur pc... J'ai pas de PC !!!  (sauf au boulot , mais il n'a pas de lecteur de cdrom...). 
Et je ne pense pas que ce soit du Corel (j'ai corel print office 5 et corel photo house 5: fournis avec un scan agfa et je ne peut pas les lire avec...). 

Voila, voila...

Ps: j'ai graphic converter 3.6.1: je vais faire une petite mise à jour et j'vous tiens au courrant.


----------



## Alain (29 Juin 2001)

Facile: Les fichiers.dcr sont des fichiers director shockwave. Les fichiers .cct sont des casts externes (des datas externes) pour les fichiers dcr. Le tout est un fichier pour le web.

Il devrait y avoir un .html avec ,sinon, tu peux le faire toi-m^me. Il y a un plug shockwave pour netscape. Tu fais une page dans golive ou n'importe quoi, et tu importes le .dcr avec le plug-in.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2001)

Alors là j'ai rien capté...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je suis un peu "buse" en info mais soyez indulgeant: je débute...
Donc si quelqu'un peut m'éclaircir un peu plus!
Merci.
Ps: La mise à jour de Graph. Conv. n'a effectivement rien changée, mais vu le post d'Alain ...


----------



## Alain (1 Juillet 2001)

ceque je veux dire, c'esyt que machin.dcr, tu ne pourras pas le lire sauf si tu fais ceci:

- tu as un éditeur html du style dreamweaver ou golive.

- tu fais une page blanche.
-tu importe le machin.dcr dans ta page, à l'aide du plug in.
-tu sauves ta page
-tu la lis avec netscape ou IE.

Voilà ! (laisser les fichiers.cct avec le tout dans le même dossier.)


----------

